# Best tire fix/replacement st824



## jenkinsm2 (Dec 7, 2014)

Hello,

So I am not sure if the st824 has a tubeless or tubed tire? These are original tires and are losing all air within an hour. 

Should I try tire slime (tube or tubeless)? 

How do I check if the leak is in the valve?

Other option is new tires, I think I would just buy a whole tire and rim because getting the old tire off the rim looks tough. Any suggestions on good tire replacements?


----------



## Ariens1976 (Jan 1, 2013)

They are tubeless, but you can install tubes in them. That's what i did and it worked wonders. I have to admit that it is somewhat of a hard job.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

If you want good priced replacements and they won't be the nicest part of the machine I'd swap them out for X-tracs. Best price I've found here, just reference, check your size.
Carlisle Xtrac Tires 5170161 - Free Shipping on Orders Over $99 at PowerSports Place
If the rest of the machine looks like the wheels, I'd just slip tubes in and call it a day. Changing these little tires is a royal PIA. I'd pay to get it done next time. Golf cart place or good lawn and turf dealer will have the proper equipment to do them quick and easy. Car tire shops often won't or scrape the wheels so bad it's not worth it. Local golf course is good place to try too, they're usually working on the summer equipment right now and will do it for cash on the side.


----------



## jenkinsm2 (Dec 7, 2014)

What is a fair price to get the tires changed. One place near me wants $36 per tire change. That is the cost if I were to bring in the old tire on the rim and the replacement tire. It seems steep, I mean car tires cost $17 to change at costco.


----------



## jenkinsm2 (Dec 7, 2014)

Ok, another guy just quoted my $30 each to install with a tubes.


----------



## jenkinsm2 (Dec 7, 2014)

And sold, 

Found a guy to install tires for $10 each. Just need to bring them in. He said not to use tubes into tubeless because they take on water which freezes and breaks the tube, said they take on water through the valve area.


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

Probably rust around the rim perimeter making a leak. Even with new tires the rims will have to be cleaned around the bead area. Many have put tubes on with no troubles afterward, although he's right about that you would not want to do that on the car.


----------



## jenkinsm2 (Dec 7, 2014)

So should I buy a tube instead? Will the tube be left protected from that rust or do you have to remove the rust no matter what?


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

The bead of the rim would have to be cleaned if you were using tubeless again but if you were installing a small amount of rust would not be a problem.


----------



## jenkinsm2 (Dec 7, 2014)

So why would a tubeless need the rust removed but not if a tube is being installed? Did I understand you right in that a tube installation is not affected by rust at the bead area? I am guessing I should go tubeless only if the tires look really worn out.

Last question, would these tubes from home depot be good enough?
Tire Science 4.80/4 in. - 8 in. Wheelbarrow Inner Tube with Sealant-490-328-0013 - The Home Depot


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

Put a tube in, then you don't have to worry about bead sealing or getting a good seal around the valve. You can tube "tubeless" tires just fine. I've been running tubes in my tubeless tires for years with no leaks or problems. Year after year they stay inflated.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

a lot of times the rim can be so rusted from unknown storage of the previous owner (left them flat outside for 5 years.....) they simply won't hold a seal at the bead. These were cleaned up using a bead vibrator type machine. Looked like a big box of tiny bb's and had a vibration system on it. My buddy welds for a guy that races cars and the car racer had the equipment. Cost me a 12 pack of beer I originally had them sandblasted and primed with the old tire on, but the insides were terrible looking, so went with the secondary choice which should have been the first.


----------



## jenkinsm2 (Dec 7, 2014)

I never knew such a machine existed. They look brand new now. Did you re-paint the bolts or did you just buy new ones?

I got the tires off mine and bought an angle grinder today, there isn't alot of rust on the tire rims. I asked the mechanic if I can pay him up front, he'll remove the tires, then I will remove as much rust as I can on the rim with the grinder, then bring them back to him to put the tube into the flat tire.

I can see how the old tubeless tire pulled away from the bead area on the side closer to the engine.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Honestly with tubes you can probably just push the bead in and squeeze the tube in if you are careful.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

The bolts were cleaned up on a wire wheel and repainted. I looked casually at local hardwares and big box and never found a match. I agree with Shyrp, if you just want aired up tires, you can slip a tube inside the old tires. Just get tubes with 45 degree valve stems. I put straight stems on mine and needed to swap them to 45's. Straights touch the center cap when replaced (at least on These era Ariens wheels).


----------



## jenkinsm2 (Dec 7, 2014)

So after 4-5 months one of the tires went flat again, the tube inside broke. I tried to refill it and air came gushing out around the stem area. 

The person who did the install advised me against putting the tubes in, he said they would eventually break, something about moisture. 

I think I need to buy new tubeless tires and get them installed. I will have to make sure they clean the rim as well. Any suggestions on new tires or if the tube can be saved?


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

you sure the tube is broke? or is the air you are hearing just the tube inflating and pushing out the air between the tube and tire? ive tubed my share of leaky tubeless ones, and have yet to have a failure.


----------



## jenkinsm2 (Dec 7, 2014)

nwcove said:


> you sure the tube is broke? or is the air you are hearing just the tube inflating and pushing out the air between the tube and tire? ive tubed my share of leaky tubeless ones, and have yet to have a failure.


Not 100% sure, but after I inflate the tube, it deflates in under 30 seconds.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I would say one of 3 things happened:

1) You got cheap tubes that were defective.
2) The tube got pinched or twisted during the install and either didn't leak right away or wasn't completely torn.
3) There was some sharp flakes of rust inside that eventually poked a hole in the tube.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Shryp said:


> I would say one of 3 things happened:
> 
> 1) You got cheap tubes that were defective.
> 2) The tube got pinched or twisted during the install and either didn't leak right away or wasn't completely torn.
> 3) There was some sharp flakes of rust inside that eventually poked a hole in the tube.


+1 with that. Tubes are otherwise very durable. :smiley-confused009: :smiley-confused009: :smiley-confused009:


----------



## jenkinsm2 (Dec 7, 2014)

I agree, I think there was rust on the rim that was not removed, or the install was done poorly. 

I guess I will have to take it to a new place and ask them how they clean the rims before installation. I am looking at these tires, any thoughts
 Northern Tools snowblower tires 4.80/4.00-8


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Northern Tools snowblower tires 4.80/4.00-8

It is supposed to be a Kenda Polar Trac tire.
They will have good traction and they DO have good reviews. :smiley-confused009: :smiley-confused009: :smiley-confused009:

I do not know how much shipping will be on either place but I found them for $7 less on Simple Tires.

http://simpletire.com/kenda-polar-t...es] Simple Tires Kenda Polar Trac 4.80/4.00-8


----------



## jenkinsm2 (Dec 7, 2014)

hsblowersfan said:


> Northern Tools snowblower tires 4.80/4.00-8
> 
> It is supposed to be a Kenda Polar Trac tire.
> They will have good traction and they DO have good reviews. :smiley-confused009: :smiley-confused009: :smiley-confused009:
> ...


Thanks, but they want $30 shipping.


----------



## jenkinsm2 (Dec 7, 2014)

Should I have the tires removed and clean the rims myself to ensure quality? IF so, what can I use to clean them?


----------



## jenkinsm2 (Dec 7, 2014)

Shryp said:


> I would say one of 3 things happened:
> 
> 1) You got cheap tubes that were defective.
> 2) The tube got pinched or twisted during the install and either didn't leak right away or wasn't completely torn.
> 3) There was some sharp flakes of rust inside that eventually poked a hole in the tube.


Yea, probably, one week the tire was fine, 7 days later and its totally flat with what seems like a big hole around the stem area that causes it to go flat in under 30 seconds. 

Do you think that since the air is gushing out near the stem that it was a bad install or rust?


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

jenkinsm2 said:


> Yea, probably, one week the tire was fine, 7 days later and its totally flat with what seems like a big hole around the stem area that causes it to go flat in under 30 seconds.
> 
> Do you think that since the air is gushing out near the stem that it was a bad install or rust?


You won't really know until you pull the tire off and look. If the tube was twisted it will probably be creased. If it was rust you will probably find evidence of that inside. Search around for posts on tires. People agree that both designs are better than the original tires, but say the X-Trac type are better than the Snow-Hog / Polar Trac type.

Sometimes Summit Racing has them on sale for good prices. Seems like every time this comes up someone finds a new place that is cheapest.

For cleaning the rims you can use a wire brush or wire wheel on a drill or angle grinder. Anything really. You can use a large screwdriver or putty knife and scrape them too. Mainly you just want the large sharp pieces knocked off. If you break it down that far though maybe sand and paint them.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Looking at the thread design of the x-trac I can see why they have better traction than snow-hogs or Polar-trac. :smiley-confused009: :smiley-confused009: :smiley-confused009:

X-Trac









Snow-Hog









Polar-Trac


----------



## jenkinsm2 (Dec 7, 2014)

I would have went with x tracs but they were double the cost. I bought the polar tracs by Kenda. I am tempted to remove the old tires myself and see what happened. 2 new polar tracs cost me $55 with shipping.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

jenkinsm2 said:


> I would have went with x tracs but they were double the cost. I bought the polar tracs by Kenda. I am tempted to remove the old tires myself and see what happened. 2 new polar tracs cost me $55 with shipping.


You should do it. :smiley-confused009: :smiley-confused009: :smiley-confused009:


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

the snow hog and the polar trac look like identical tires?


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

nwcove said:


> the snow hog and the polar trac look like identical tires?


They do except that on the snow-hogs the "x" shapes on the threads are shorter and wider if you place close attention. Unless I made a mistake and posted the wrong picture(s). :smiley-confused009: :smiley-confused009: :smiley-confused009:


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

wasnt playing close attention, just at a glance they do look very similar?


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

nwcove said:


> wasnt playing close attention, just at a glance they do look very similar?


I agree, they do.


----------

